# duckduckgo



## fernandel (Jun 24, 2022)

brave_duckduckgo


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 24, 2022)

> Brave CEO Brendan Eich took aim at rival DuckDuckGo on Wednesday...



I don't understand that statement. How is DDG a rival to Brave?


----------



## jbo (Jun 24, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> How is DDG a rival to Brave?


DuckDuckGo also provides a web browser (at least for some platforms).


----------



## a6h (Jun 24, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I don't understand that statement. How is DDG a rival to Brave?


They're refering to "Brave Search" engine which has been launched recently.


----------



## getopt (Jun 24, 2022)

On the feud between Brave and DDG:

Some say, compar'd to Bononcini
That Mynheer Handel's but a Ninny
Others aver, that he to Handel
Is scarcely fit to hold a Candle
Strange all this Difference should be
Twixt Tweedle-dum and Tweedle-dee!
(John Byrom)


----------



## mer (Jun 24, 2022)

so does duck duck go forward to brave or does brave forward to duck duck go
I would love some commentary on things, instead of the equivalent of posting "red orange"


----------

